# Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

*Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle* 









						Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle
					

Democrats have a way of revealing themselves and their agenda, any time one of their truisms are just a tiny bit challenged.  So no surprise, they opposed a hand-recount of the 2020 voting ballots in Maricopa County, Arizona, which includes large o...




					www.americanthinker.com
				



24 Apr 2021 ~~ By Monica Showalter


According to the Washington Post:


> Senate leaders have said the process is intended only to explore ways to improve the state’s elections, rather than to cast doubt on Biden's 10,457-vote victory in Arizona over Donald Trump.​But the recount has come under sharp criticism from election observers, voting rights advocates and Democrats, who have said it lacks independent oversight and could be used to further baseless claims about the 2020 election.​


Comment:
Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies tell Americans "We need to count every vote". Guess they changed their mind.
Anyone investigating the present security arrangements for the Arizonan audit KNOW there are layers upon layers upon layers of SECURITY and TRANSPARENCY. You can't fool the nine separate CCTV cameras overviweing the audit.
The Quisling Media will flame away with their false disinforming narratives but when the results are taken to court, the court will have no choice but to find that audit and security was solid.
Given the above, there will be false flags, disinformation and implanted fraud in an attempt to delegitimize the results.
But the forensic auditors are using methods and technology of Jovan Hutton Pulitzer including Machine ID (printer) and microprint examination. That’s why the media is nervous because they can’t get around results of a forensic exam of the actual PHYSICAL PAPER BALLOTS. The only recourse is a false flag event to destroy the primary best evidence, the paper ballots. Expect it.

Meanwhile:








						The Democrats’ Attorney Marc Elias Has His Army of Radical Lawyers Ready to Threaten and Stop Any Election Audit in Maricopa County Arizona –
					

The national Democratic machine is in panic mode over the Arizona Senate’s Maricopa County ballot audit. On Tuesday, the Democrats sent in national fixer attorney Marc Elias’s firm Perkins Coie to throw around threats and



					wiredailynews.com
				



**********​








						ARIZONA ELECTION AUDIT: Big Clinton & Biden Lawyers Marc Elias's Perkins Coie Lawyers Brought In To Terrify Maricopa County Audit For Election Fraud - The Political War Room
					

Democrats Send In Big Guns To Stop Arizona Election Audit




					thepoliticalwarroom.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 25, 2021)

We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 25, 2021)

NINJA'S!!


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.




Certainly the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies will have egg on their faces after the results show they've been lying all along in their criminally corrupt fraudulent election of their puppet Chyna Joey Xi.


----------



## konradv (Apr 25, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.


PA state rep(R) admits that they committed fraud.
Election official responds to GOP state lawmaker's voter fraud revelation


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


Egg on their face isnt' good enough--stealing the election with chinas help is treason and should be treated as such.  FIRING SQUAD.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 25, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


That's too good, take one from the British and draw and quarter them.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

*Quisling Media Is Very Very Nervous about Maricopa County Ballot Audit*


Media Is Very Very Nervous about Maricopa County Ballot Audit - YouTube​If the Democrats and their media allies were absolutely confident in the validity of the election results you would think they would welcome an audit (not a mere recount) of the ballots in Maricopa County, Arizona because it would validate their claims. Instead they are acting very very nervous about the audit to the extent that they are desperately trying to smear the audit before it even begins.

Comment:
Contrast this with the media attitude in the aftermath of the 2000 election when they hailed the seemingly endless recounts AND audits (remember hanging chads?) of the ballots.
The media will have meltdowns and will probably demand another recount if that is the case.
This audit may even show that McSally won election too...
Actually, the adjudication on this election outcome may very well NOT apply to the actual filling of the office, but it puts the “winner Joey Xi” under a cloud that will not go away. And some people could be going to jail as participants in this fraudulent election.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormAl (Apr 25, 2021)

americanthinker?


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 25, 2021)

konradv said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


whats that have to do with this thread?   its about arizona....duh
polly want a cracker?


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny.

They found the back door open and unguarded.

They found black pens available to those handling the ballots

But, let's be serious...

No one with a double digit IQ will EVER believe anything claimed from this "audit."
But you guys just keep on keeping on and just maybe you'll ACTUALLY convince yourselves.
Should be easy given the IQ thing and all.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 25, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> ...



I like this one better


----------



## Shelzin (Apr 25, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.


You won't get any support from people who only care about truth.  You need those people.

Innocent until proven guilty.  If you can't prove there was a crime, then there was no crime.  What you, I, or the person next door believes means nothing without proof when it comes to government.

Well... That's the way it should be...  We do kind of have trials lately being played out in the media rather than the court room.  But... Still.   My sig:

"A man who dies fighting with his principles intact dies in glory. To expect enemies to follow the same code of honor defiles that honor, reducing it to a set of arbitrary rules." Colbey Calistinsson- The Renshai Chronicles


----------



## konradv (Apr 25, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


AZ where the ballots have been counted over and over again?  Why are you afraid to talk about PA?  I'd be surprised if there weren't more revelations about fraud in 2020 and probably 2016, too. It always struck me as kind of suspicious that Trump won all the districts he needed to win in the EC, but nothing more, despite losing the popular vote by 3M!


----------



## konradv (Apr 25, 2021)

konradv said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


Apparently someone didn't read the article!  It said that THE REPUBLICANS were the fraudsters, as stated by one of their own.  So there you have it.  All these claims of fraud are just cries of anguish that their fraud wasn't good enough, or at least not as good as in 2016.  Thanks for the 'thumbs up', anyway.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

StormAl said:


> americanthinker?



~~~~~~








						Conspiracy Queen Rachel Maddow Panics Over 'Dangerous' Arizona Vote Audit
					

Democrats are in full-blown meltdown mode as their efforts to stop the recount of 2020 election ballots in Arizona have failed. The […] More




					trendingpolitics.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 25, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.



Biden bragged about having the biggest voter Fraud organization, bigger than Born in Kenya Baracks


----------



## konradv (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> StormAl said:
> 
> 
> > americanthinker?
> ...


No one is in a panic over this.  Are you seriously considering belly laughs to be a sign of panic?


----------



## konradv (Apr 25, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


You used to be a worth adversary, but lately your posts have been really sad, like you're just going through the motions!  What happened?


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

konradv said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



~~~~~~








						The enormous evidence for why Pennsylvania doesn’t need a recount, but an entire new election - LifeSite
					

Evidence shows that hundreds of thousands of Pennsylvania votes were lost, glitched, or illegally handled




					www.lifesitenews.com
				



************​








						How Pennsylvania Democrats Deliberately Stoked Election Chaos
					

The chaos we’re witnessing was the plan all along, carefully orchestrated by Pennsylvania Democrats, including the governor.




					thefederalist.com
				





konradv said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > StormAl said:
> ...




Obviously you didn't view the You Tube video.
Rachel Madcow certanly had her hair on fire...
Here it is again....
​


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

konradv said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > StormAl said:
> ...




~~~~~~








						Arizona Republicans STRIKE BACK - File Motion of Their Own Against State Democrats - Arizona GOP Chairwoman Kelli Ward Delivers Update on Maricopa County Forensic Audit
					

The Arizona Republican Party Chairwoman Kelli Ward gave an update Saturday on the ongoing Maricopa County forensic audit of 2020 ballots and Dominion voting machines. The Pro-Trump chair is the RIGHT PERSON for the job as party leader in Arizona. Kelli Ward spoke about how Democrats went to...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



​








						Audit Team In AZ on Thursday Night Describes Process Involved in Audit - Liberal Media Screams and Demands to Know Who Is Paying for It
					

The former Arizona Secretary of State and the CEO of Cyber Ninjas held a press conference on Thursday night in the Arizona Veteran Memorial Coliseum at the state fairgrounds in Phoenix.  The media was only there to cause trouble.  They had no intention of listening to the incredible work that...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


Not a single one of your phony scandals or conspiracy theories have ever been proven dumbass. Same with this ridiculous bologna. Everyone in the world knows it except the half of the GOP that can't change the channel. Rupert Murdoch clones. Poor America.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right wingers are worse.  

Black and blue ink are the only colors the Maricopa County election machines can read.

That's why it mattered when a reporter from The Arizona Republic questioned why counters for the hand recount of the county's 2020 general election were equipped with blue pens: Blue ink can alter a ballot, causing it to be discarded, or confusing the voter's intent.--https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/politics/elections/2021/04/23/why-arizona-election-law-specific-ink-color-used-ballots/7356330002/


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> ...



~~~~~~








						Audit Team In AZ on Thursday Night Describes Process Involved in Audit - Liberal Media Screams and Demands to Know Who Is Paying for It
					

The former Arizona Secretary of State and the CEO of Cyber Ninjas held a press conference on Thursday night in the Arizona Veteran Memorial Coliseum at the state fairgrounds in Phoenix.  The media was only there to cause trouble.  They had no intention of listening to the incredible work that...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


All total crap, brainwashed functional moron. The FBI has investigated all of this crap and it's a joke for ignoramuses is like you only. Great cottage industry screwing the roobs.....


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


You mean this firm?

Months after Donald Trump’s election defeat, Republicans in Arizona are challenging the outcome with an unprecedented effort to audit results in their most populous county – all run by a Florida company, Cyber Ninjas, with no elections experience.--https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/apr/25/arizona-republicans-election-audit-cyber-ninjas

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...republicans-begin-audit-2020-election-ballots


----------



## 007 (Apr 25, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


I hope talking this shit makes you feel good, because you and your brain dead lying corrupt cheater party are the only ones that believe your asinine gas.

The vast majority of America, and quite frankly the world, knows the 2020 election had more FRAUD and CHEATING in it than all the other elections put together. So... sorry... but you're not having any effect here on those of us that know the truth. Those of us who witnessed the cheating live on TV, those of us that watched your corrupt, lawless cheaters covering windows with massive sheets of carboard so you could CHEAT, those of us that heard the live testimony of experts that proved votes were flipped, deleted and fractionalized by hacked Dominion voting machines, and the mountain of evidence goes on, and on, and on, and on. 

Too bad, idiot. You sound like a demented psychopath attempting to peddle your lies.


----------



## StormAl (Apr 25, 2021)

These words come from a crumbling brain: " The vast majority of America, and quite frankly the world, knows the 2020 election had more FRAUD and CHEATING in it than all the other elections put together." Fifty electoral commissions (many controlled by the GOP, sixty court cases, three SCOTUS rulings, and common sense reveal the 2020 election was fair and balanced. The capitol insurgency demonstrates the citizens made the right.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, that ninja guy still using blue and black pens on the audit (which makes it easier for them to alter ballots)?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 25, 2021)

007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


You sound upset about your loser orange god losing in November.  Still the denial stage of grief for your god, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


Sure, lil'cultists.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 25, 2021)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


He's always been a Poe...he told me that himself years ago.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 25, 2021)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Maybe I got the Rona and I lost my senses of taste, smell and humor


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 25, 2021)

bodecea said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Poe?


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 25, 2021)

pknopp said:


> NINJA'S!!


Indeed:


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can count them a hundred times and the result will be the same. You guys are having big problems with democracy when you can't manipulate it. 
Biden won so Get over it.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 25, 2021)

007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 25, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Hilarious stuff


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> ...


If he won legitimately, what is your opposition to the audit?  It can only validate the results.  What are you afraid of rookie?


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 25, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


 The problem with it is its incredible stupidity and redundancy. Pure crap propaganda for idiots like you.


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You can count them a hundred times and the result will be the same.


Apparently you don't know the difference between a count and an audit. All good, the adults do.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 25, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Again, if you read the OP, it has no effect on the election.  It is not costing taxpayers.  What are you afraid of?  You, like all democrats are a lying, cheating POS and you are afraid of being exposed as the frauds that you are.  Try again comrade.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 26, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



 Ninja's!!!!


----------



## StormAl (Apr 26, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


You can keep looking as silly as you want as long as you are not spending the taxpayers' money.


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> ...


its quite obvious that you are the moron  that has the problem w/democracy.....beijing xiden amd the rest of the vile scum demonRATS are taking your rights away, while all you shit stains concentrate on---TRUMP bad---
you fucking retarded, blind asswipes


----------



## StormAl (Apr 26, 2021)

No amount of wishing will wash away the electoral results of 2020.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 26, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Your guy lost the popular vote twice.  If anyone cheated it must have been Your guy the first time.  

Is it any wonder right wingers keep harping on it since it must be their modus operandi.


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 26, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


deflection noted.... shit stain


----------



## Donald H (Apr 26, 2021)

Nobody is going to be laughing about the Ninja Kraken when this thing is over. This will be the final proof that the election was stolen from Trump!

Well..............., at least in America people won't be laughing! 

And the rest of the world waits in fear of when they release the Ninja KRAKEN! 

Fascism's foot in the door, or just another flame out for Trump?


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 26, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



~~~~~~
Actually I wanted to be more descriptive and use the word "feces" in place of egg... But I thought I'd be a bit conservative,,,,


----------



## candycorn (Apr 27, 2021)

Strange how none of the blob supporters called for an audit in 2016....


----------



## wamose (Apr 27, 2021)

When this audit exposes the degree of cheating done by Democrats, it will become obvious that Trump was right again. Cheating occurred in at least six states and that resulted in Biden winning this faulty election. This election was definitely stolen.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 27, 2021)

wamose said:


> When this audit exposes the degree of cheating done by Democrats, it will become obvious that Trump was right again. Cheating occurred in at least six states and that resulted in Biden winning this faulty election. This election was definitely stolen.


All "illegal" votes have to be for Biden not Trump.  It would be funny if Trump only got as many votes as he did due to illegal voting by right wingers.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 27, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.


Such a hyper-partisan article of blind faith is as valid as a phony audit, and eschews the fake pretense of empirical legitimacy.

This is hilarious! Even diehard Trump cultists should be embarrassed.

*No court or election authority has found evidence of widespread fraud in the 2020 presidential election, and audits of paper ballots confirmed the election outcomes in multiple key states.* Trump’s campaign and its allies lost dozens of lawsuits seeking to challenge the results.​​The Arizona audit, which began last week at the state fairgrounds, is examining the presidential and U.S. Senate contests, according to a spokesman for the audit effort, Ken Bennett, formerly a Republican Arizona secretary of state. Democrats won both races. Under review are roughly 2.1 million ballots, along with nearly 400 voting machines.​​*Maricopa County officials already completed multiple audits of the November election. A recount of a sample of ballots found no issues. Additionally, two federally accredited firms examined the voting machines, the county said.*​​[Arizona Republicans Push Forward With Audit of 2020 Ballots]​​Republicans hired a Florida company called *Cyber Ninjas* Inc. to conduct the audit. The firm’s chief executive, Doug Logan, has promoted conspiracy theories about election fraud.




*’Never heard of them’: Arizona GOP audit firm unknown even in home state*
*Who's counting? Who's paying? Who's watching?*
[url=https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/whos-counting-whos-paying-whos-watching-big-questions-loom-as-election-audit-set-to-begin/ar-BB1fYKvh?ocid=BingNewsSearch]


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 27, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Strange how none of the blob supporters called for an audit in 2016....


If there was no fraud, you have nothing to worry about--so what are you worried about?


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> If there was no fraud, you have nothing to worry about--so what are you worried about?


If the State requires that you register your firearm and have no intent of using it in a crime, you have nothing to worry about.

Staging a fake, secretive audit to appease the Loser's goons is silly, but if that is what they need to persist in doing, the Loser's goons should pay for it. 

Giving _"Cyber Ninjas"_, a highly dubious, private operation, unfettered access to the ballots and voter information of every single voter who cast a ballot in Maricopa County in November 2020 is a violation of the citizen's right to privacy.




Yet it is this Trumpy outfit that insists on keeping _its caper_ secret from the public.

Again, 

*No court or election authority has found evidence of widespread fraud in the 2020 presidential election, and audits of paper ballots confirmed the election outcomes in multiple key states.* *Trump’s campaign and its allies lost dozens of lawsuits seeking to challenge the results...*​​*Maricopa County officials already completed multiple audits of the November election. A recount of a sample of ballots found no issues. Additionally, two federally accredited firms examined the voting machines, the county said.*​​[Arizona Republicans Push Forward With Audit of 2020 Ballots]​​*An unknown Florida company called Cyber Ninjas Inc. whose *​*head has a history of spewing Trumpy conspiracy bullshilt *​*vs *​*Multiple official audits, certification of voting machines, *​*and rejected court challenges*​


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 27, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



I believe the prescribed execution method for treason is hanging.  Just FYI.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 27, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


While death is one penalty, hanging is outlawed for use by the federal government.  However three states still allow death by hanging as one option.  I think firing squad, electrocution, gas chamber, stoning or a combination of the four would be appropriate.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 27, 2021)

*This Is Why the Democrats are So Afraid of a Valid Audit in Maricopa County – the Results Are Insane*








						MUST READ: This Is Why the Democrats are So Afraid of a Valid Audit in Maricopa County - the Results Are Insane
					

We knew it was garbage when Arizona was called for Biden by FOX News on Election Night.  There are numerous reasons why this was unreasonable and unbelievable.  Here are some of the more obvious reasons. We knew Biden was not going to do well in Arizona on Election Day.  There were numerous...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				







**********


The only way Biden could beat President Trump in Arizona and in  Maricopa county was a miracle or to cheat. 
That is why the Democrats do not want a valid audit performed in Maricopa County.  This is why they are so scared.


Comment:
It's plainly cut and dry.......The Election Was Stolen by the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies. That's is why they have been fighting tooth and nail including using Pekin -Coie once again to thrwart any forensic audits.
Yet PM/DSA Democrat Commies continue their lying cry of "Russia, Russia, Russia", and are about to get this country into a war with Russia over Ukraine to sooth Obama's bruised ego. Putin schooled him many a time, particularly after Obama and his CIA engineered a color revolution in Ukraine. To thwart Obama, Putin took Crimea. 
Personally I'm happy and glad to see anything that derails Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat destruction of America.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> No one with a double digit IQ will EVER believe anything claimed from this "audit."


Try it again, asswipe... we'll see where your smug gets you the next time.  You freaks better grasp that this little adventure is one and done if you want anything left...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> ...



If Democrats really believed that, they wouldn't be fighting to prevent the audit.

If Biden really won, YOU should get over it.  But you can't seem to.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



The last spies caught in America executed by hanging were during the Civil War. Spies caught during WWI were shot. Spies caught in the U.S during WWII were electricuted, although after the Normandy landing spies caught behind allied lines were shot.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 27, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Strange how none of the blob supporters called for an audit in 2016....



Strange how you always turn up to spout something randomly irrelevant, just to have a reason to say, "The blob" and feel like you're really clever.

Back to your couch, Cornhole.  Those Doritos won't eat themselves, and your 50 cats need some petting.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 27, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


How did they execute the Rosenthals--


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2021)

StormAl said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Like you liberoidals give a hoot in hell about wasting taxpayer money?!?

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



I think you mean the Rosenbergs.  And I believe they were electrocuted.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 27, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Yes, I did.  Thank you for the correction.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 27, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Strange how none of the blob supporters called for an audit in 2016....
> ...



As a smokey grotesque blob yourself, do you take offense?

I call the blob names because he calls other people names.  You're not offended by it, are you... you infected rodent?


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 28, 2021)

*LIVE STREAM VIDEO: Maricopa County, Arizona Audit Update 
—
“TENS OF THOUSANDS, SHY OF 100,000 BALLOTS” INSPECTED SO FAR!*​BREAKING -- LIVE STREAM VIDEO: Maricopa County, Arizona Audit Update -- "TENS OF THOUSANDS, SHY OF 100,000 BALLOTS" INSPECTED SO FAR! (thegatewaypundit.com) 

NewsNOW Stream Part 2 - 4/27/21 - YouTube​

Comment:
Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats Leftists will do anything to prevent the truth from coming out. Chyna Joey Xi is a puppet installed by globalist elite which rigged the election in plain sight. Everyone knew they were doing it, but no one stopped it.
Now that they have their puppet in place, they must make sure that another Trump can never gain power. What comes next is laid out in detail in the great novel Fateful Destiny: An Epic Struggle to Change the Course of American History.
I would not be surprised if suddenly, the building explodes due to "an unknown cause".


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 28, 2021)

wamose said:


> When this audit exposes the degree of cheating done by Democrats, it will become obvious that Trump was right again. Cheating occurred in at least six states and that resulted in Biden winning this faulty election. This election was definitely stolen.



You like all the others have no irrefutable evidence it was stolen. Absolutely nothing and all the recounts proved that. When are you people prepared to accept defeat by your own republicans who changed sides. 

Not even the Republican stacked SC was prepared to waste time listening to the rantings of sour republicans. Get over it.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 28, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Wow, all you flakes claim you are glad Trump is gone, but you eat, sleep and drink Trump 24/7.  I didn't hear as much about Trump when he was in office as I see here every day.  Are you trying to deflect?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 28, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I have always taken offense to the fact that you exist, and that you pretend to be human.  Some abominations are not to be tolerated.

Now, back to your couch, your Doritos, and your cats.  We'll call you if we need the incoherent moron viewpoint.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > When this audit exposes the degree of cheating done by Democrats, it will become obvious that Trump was right again. Cheating occurred in at least six states and that resulted in Biden winning this faulty election. This election was definitely stolen.
> ...



You, like all others, think that shouting, "No evidence!! Completely fair!!!  STOP TALKING ABOUT IT!!!" will somehow magically create reality.

If there's no evidence, then the audit will do nothing whatsoever, and the more you shout, "There's no evidence, so STOP LOOKING FOR IT!!" the more we wonder whether you really believe there's no evidence.

When are YOU people prepared to accept that you can't force other people to think what you want?


----------



## Oddball (Apr 28, 2021)

Democrat demands for a temporary restraining order on the audit.....

_*DENIED!



*_


----------



## otto105 (Apr 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.


Move on your side lost.

For weeks everyone knew counting the of mail in votes would start after the same day votes were.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 28, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


You need evidence to convince, where is it?


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You need evidence to convince, where is it?


Rudy has it, unfortunately he kept running into liberal judges.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > You need evidence to convince, where is it?
> ...


Well, If he had it, it's now in the hands of the FBI.

Does he still have that drunk bitch to testify?


----------



## Oddball (Apr 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


We know that you'll refuse to read it, but there it is....All endnoted with mainstream sources and the gubmint's own numbers.









						The Navarro Report Vol I, II, III - Feb. 2, 2021.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 28, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> StormAl said:
> 
> 
> > americanthinker?
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


Every law enforcement and journalist in the modern world thinks you are nuts. Change the channel idiots.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *This Is Why the Democrats are So Afraid of a Valid Audit in Maricopa County – the Results Are Insane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada and every other modern country already have everything that Biden Sanders and AOC want. Snap out of it, brainwashed functional moron...


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *This Is Why the Democrats are So Afraid of a Valid Audit in Maricopa County – the Results Are Insane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lie dingbat. Your admiration for lying scumbag authoritarian assholes and anti-american propaganda is noted. Every other modern country including Canada has everything that any Democrat wants. Brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 29, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


Nobody will see it. The filthy Dems have the MEDIA locked up.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 29, 2021)

So, how's the fraudit going today, Trump cult? Still being laughed at by the whole world, due the obvious fraud and corruption by Republicans? Imagine that.

Trump cultists, think for a bit. I know it hurts, but try. Imagine that, if for the election count or for one of the two non-fraudulent audits, the following occurred:

1. Only wild partisan Democrats were allowed to count.

2. Only wild partisan Democrats were allowed to observe.

3. The rules for counting were kept secret.

4. Known standards for counting and audits were openly violated.

5. The only media allowed in was CNN.

You'd all say it was obviously rigged. And we'd say that too, because we're honest that way. Yet a mirror of that is happening now, and you all say it's totally fine. Why your wild double standard?

Oh, that's right. You're all fully aware that your side is committing fraud, and you enthusiastically support that fraud, because you know you can't win without fraud. You literally believe that you have a god-given right to rule over and tyrannize your "inferiors", no matter what the vote counts say, so you support any sleaze that helps TheParty grab power.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 29, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Every law enforcement and journalist in the modern world thinks you are nuts.


Linkie?  Was not aware you had these awesome powers to be able to read the minds of thousands simultaneously.  Wow, that is terrific.  Rolling my eyes.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Every law enforcement and journalist in the modern world thinks you are nuts.
> ...


Try looking at something that is not GOP propaganda, brainwashed functional moron. In real media, only Fox the post the Sunday times and the new Wall Street journal agree with you. All owned by scumbag Rupert Murdock. Then you have internet nut jobs. Russ Limbo was a liar too no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot mega rich GOP from paying their fair share. And their excuse in court now is they are only opinion and no reasonable person would believe their crap. You're pathetic.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 29, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


LINK?


----------



## theHawk (Apr 29, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Strange how none of the blob supporters called for an audit in 2016....


Did we object to an audit?  No.  
Hillary was free to object and audit all she wanted, but she knew she lost it.
That didn’t stop several Dem Congress critters from objecting to the Electoral votes, now did it?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2021)

theHawk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Strange how none of the blob supporters called for an audit in 2016....
> ...


Did you demand a 50 state audit? No. 
Strange how you only bitch about election security when you lose...


----------



## theHawk (Apr 29, 2021)

candycorn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Audits should be a semi normal thing, there certainly shouldn’t be objections to them.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 29, 2021)

candycorn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You could torture republicans with facts and they never learn. How coincidental election swaying fraud only appeared when trump was beaten. How convenient. 
Why didn't it help trump to win then? 

I challenge all republicans if they have evidence the electoral people don't have, bring it forward or stop belching lies.  Ranting anger won't change anything. 
It's called TRUMP DEFEAT SYNDROME.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> So, how's the fraudit going today, Trump cult? Still being laughed at by the whole world, due the obvious fraud and corruption by Republicans? Imagine that.
> 
> Trump cultists, think for a bit. I know it hurts, but try. Imagine that, if for the election count or for one of the two non-fraudulent audits, the following occurred:
> 
> ...


Illegal ballots will be concrete proof. There should be a shitload.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 29, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Audits should be a semi normal thing, there certainly shouldn’t be objections to them.



That's why they _are_ a semi-normal thing. They were done. They showed no fraud.

However, secret Trump-cult-kook-only fraudits are not a normal thing.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Audits should be a semi normal thing, there certainly shouldn’t be objections to them.
> ...


The first audit was done by two companies with ties to Dominion and Smartmatic were not even certified at the time they did it. Just as phony as GA. Guess what, they did GA. too.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Weren't you the dork whining and crying in another thread about, "Why do Republicans hate the left so much?  Why are they so MEEEEAAANN?!?

Gosh, I really can't imagine what we could find objectionable about you.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2021)

theHawk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Ahh, wanting to change the rules after you lost.  Classic.  After Texas flips blue, you guys will hate the Electoral College yet again.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 29, 2021)

candycorn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Audits have always been part of the rules, Cornhole.  And please don't project your own ignorant amorality onto others.  You are representative of nothing but your own type of brainless left-wing drone.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 29, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*





Imagine that:  Democrats concerned about independent oversight.


----------



## Crick (Apr 29, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you keeping up with your meds?









						Security lapses plague Arizona Senate's election audit at State Fairgrounds
					

There is a lack of security at the building where the documents and machine are housed.




					www.azfamily.com
				












						Company hired for Arizona recount asks to keep procedures secret
					

Lawyers for Cyber Ninja, the Florida-based company hired by the Arizona state Senate to lead a recount of ballots in the 2020 election, are asking a court to keep its recount procedu…




					thehill.com
				












						Judge has doubts on voter privacy in new Arizona recount
					

At issue is whether the firm named Cyber Ninjas is complying with state requirements.




					www.politico.com
				




The recount is a partisan CIRCUS.  Cyber-Ninjas (how that's said with a straight face eludes me) had NO EXPERIENCE - ZERO - with elections prior to be hired to conduct this recount.  They have refused to reveal their security measures to a judge despite already having fucked up repeatedly (see AzFamily article above).  It would be laughable if it weren't so stupidly dangerous.  There was no election fraud, in Arizona or any other state.  You people are complete idiots to buy into Trump's bullshit.  Surely you noticed somewhere along the line that the man lies CONSTANTLY.  You people existed before Trump appeared, but I swear it sure looks as if he lowered the national IQ average a dozen points.


----------



## Crick (Apr 29, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Fraud: Democrats reveal their hand in Arizona vote recount debacle*
> ...


Notice the phones and cameras simply being held up above the cardboard.  My god that is pathetic.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 29, 2021)

Crick said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...




One.  All the rest are in your warped imagination.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


Google any of it everybody in the world knows all of it except you brainwashed functional morons. Name one thing and I'll give you a link I'm not your mother for Christ sake. Google Google News they include Fox News and other rupert Murdoch bologna and media outlets around the world. Or try France 24 or the BBC incredibly highly respected journalism or the Hindustan times anything but Rupert Murdock and internet nutjobs. The company checking these votes is a qanon idiots operation. A joke everywhere in the world but your brain wash world.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 29, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


*Read the rules of USMB moron.*  If you make an assertion it is your job to link it.  You use CNN, Yahoo, NYT and MSN for your sources and you have the balls to call out ANY other news outlet?


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


I'll give you a link to anything what do you want I'm not going to find a link to everything that everyone in the real world knows. You are a moron functionally.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 29, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


I'm calling out Rupert Murdoch and his Four garbage propaganda outlets Fox the post the Wall Street journal and the Sunday times. A joke.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 1, 2021)

Crick said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



~~~~~~~
(2) Men with badges tried to stop CNN reporter, but they weren't police - YouTube


----------



## danielpalos (May 1, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Just right wingers being immoral by bearing false witness, like usual for them .  Good thing they were not photographers in public accommodation.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2021)

Par for the course. Intimidation, threats of violence are coming, all aided by the media.








						AZ Audit Director Ken Bennett: Press Are Taking Photos of License Plates, Faces, Name Badges in Arena Parking Lot - Audit Workers Afraid They Will Be Doxxed by Media (VIDEO)
					

THIS IS THE MOST INFORMATIVE INTERVIEW FROM ARIZONA SINCE THE FORENSIC AUDIT BEGAN ONE WEEK AGO– On Friday night The Gateway Pundit Jordan Conradson interviewed Arizona Audit Director Ken Bennett on the latest developments in the historic Maricopa County forensic audit. Ken gave The Gateway...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



*This is shocking news but not a surprise. The media at the coliseum appear committed to smear this transparent audit.*
This is the same media that supported Maricopa County officials refusing Republican observers into the counting room.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 2, 2021)

The only mystery in this ongoing situation comedy now is how the Trumpsters will react when this ends up going nowhere because it's not a real audit.

It's clear that they're very hopeful and confident.  _*This*_ time they'll be proven right.

And it will also be the height of irony when they vote in droves in 2022 and 2024 despite claiming that elections are rigged.

It's funny, but it's also very much _*not*_ funny.


----------



## danielpalos (May 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Par for the course. Intimidation, threats of violence are coming, all aided by the media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bearing false witness is all right wingers know how to do.









						There’s no evidence to support claims that election observers were blocked from counting rooms. (Published 2020)
					






					www.nytimes.com
				




Why should anyone believe right wingers are about morals in abortion threads.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2021)

Let’s see....

A Republican legislature accepts the results of counties Trump won and audit counties won by Biden

They hire Cyber Ninja.....A company that has never done an election audit and is run by an avid Trump supporter

They refuse to release their procedures or allow independent monitoring

What could go wrong?


----------



## Maskin (May 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s see....
> 
> A Republican legislature accepts the results of counties Trump won and audit counties won by Biden
> 
> ...


shit anonymous
tell me about drunken Russians.
it was funny for me to listen to your mother bring you from the American bum
you ,,, since then blame the Russians


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 5, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...











						BREAKING: Biden DOJ to Interfere with State of Arizona Forensic Audit of Maricopa County Ballots ...Update: With DOJ Letter
					

The same organization that manufactured and ran the Russia collusion hoax and allowed for the 2020 election fraud is going to interfere with the Arizona audit! According to Garrett Archer at ABC15 in Phoenix, Arizona the Biden Department of Justice is going to “get involved in some capacity”...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




Why are democrats so scared. We know why.


----------



## Care4all (May 5, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Scared of what?  A phony audit by people who have never run an election audit and are being paid and run, by Trumpers, instead of an independent audit firm with the State Election committee overseeing all state law is being followed?

The concern, is for you....  When your poor little hearts are broken, and wallet is left emptied from Trump's fleecing.....


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 6, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *LIVE STREAM VIDEO: Maricopa County, Arizona Audit Update
> —
> “TENS OF THOUSANDS, SHY OF 100,000 BALLOTS” INSPECTED SO FAR!*​BREAKING -- LIVE STREAM VIDEO: Maricopa County, Arizona Audit Update -- "TENS OF THOUSANDS, SHY OF 100,000 BALLOTS" INSPECTED SO FAR! (thegatewaypundit.com)
> 
> ...











						Dominion & Bill Bailey
					

We have the proof that voting machines used in the 2020 elections can be compromised and votes easily transferred from one candidate to another. We can flip votes at the tabulator/precinct level....



					www.depernolaw.com
				



Check it out.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 6, 2021)

Biden’s DOJ Sends Threatening Letter To Arizona Election Auditors​




__





						Conservative Brief
					

Advertisement Advertisement OPINION: This article may contain commentary which reflects the author's opinion. Advertisement Advertisement Advertisement




					conservativebrief.com
				



6 May 2021 ~~ By Martin Walsh
Democrats are very worried about the election audit taking place in Arizona.
The Biden Department of Justice has sent a letter to Arizona Senate President Karen Fann taking issue with Maricopa County’s forensic audit of the 2020 election.
The letter is from Pamela Karlan, the principal deputy assistant attorney general of the Civil Rights Division.

Comment:
Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commies are soiling their garments about the Arizona Election Audit. They will do everything they can to shut down the audit.
The danger to the democrats is that the audit results will force other states to conduct forensic audits.
​


----------



## Bobob (May 23, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a recount or an audit to know the election was stolen.  Trump was leading on election night until ballots mysteriously appeared in the middle of the night.
> ...


The results will show a fraudulent recount. No Republican government officials, who did the original count (your people) or independents are involved in the recount, but a hand-picked inexperienced Ninja partisan company, loaded with trump-a dumps is in charge of the audit. Who are you kidding??


----------



## Bobob (May 23, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Biden’s DOJ Sends Threatening Letter To Arizona Election Auditors​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats don't want a dishonest count to go through! Imagine that? The count has been certified and Trump lost. Count your asses off but do not disrupt our democracy. Trump did enough of that during his tenure.


----------

